

Follow the yellow granite road - pclark
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/c44ca6b4-92a5-11e1-b6e2-00144feab49a.html#axzz1uSMC0Ij1

======
EvilTerran
A more descriptive title would be good... but regardless, that's a pretty
gushing fluff piece.

The Barclay brothers bought Brecqhou because channel islands make for handy
tax havens, they use their funds to bully the locals on Sark extensively, and
all those vineyards have been planted at the expense of large tracts of
habitat for the native fauna (Private Eyes passim ad nauseam).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_and_Frederick_Barclay#Cha...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_and_Frederick_Barclay#Channel_Island_of_Brecqhou)

